# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Consejo Regional declaró en emergencia sector alpaquero de Ayacucho

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Bajo precio de la fibra afecta a 5.300 familias.*    *(InfoRegión) Huamanga - Ayacucho* *10 marzo 2009.-* El Consejo Regional de Ayacucho declaró en emergencia el sector alpaquero, debido a la caída de los precios de la fibra por causa de la crisis internacional, hecho que ha mermado la economía de más de 5 mil 300 familias. 
Los alpaqueros demandan replantear el proyecto Proalpaca y contar con la certificación del SENASA para comercializar la carne del camélido sudamericano, pues el precio del kilo de lana ha bajado de 16 a tres soles. 
El sector alpaquero agrupa a familias que viven sobre los 3.500 metros sobre el nivel del mar y la declaratoria de emergencia abarca el sur y el norte de la región Ayacucho.   
Hace poco, el gobierno central dispuso 24 millones de soles para palear la crisis del sector alpaquero, lo que fue rechazado por criadores de camélidos sudamericanos, quienes consideraron que ese apoyo era asistencialismo.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag coordina con gobiernos locales y regional acciones para atender emergencia en Puno Artículo: Consejo de Ministros decidirá futuro de declaratoria de emergencia en sector azucarero Agrobanco financia formalización del sector alpaquero en Apurímac Ola de frío afecta sector alpaquero en Puno, informan Declaran en emergencia sector alpaquero en Ayacucho

----------

